# Stuffed Eggs TNT



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

You  all know how I love anchovies, well here is a fave I make and don't disclose the goodies inside  I hard cook 8 eggs most times I double the recipe but I'll just give the recipe for  the 8 you will need 4 anchovy fillets chopped and drained, 1 tab. capers, 1 tab. fresh chopped Italian parsley, 2 Tab. or more of mayo ! tab. evoo salt and fresh cracked pepper Mix the above ingredients together including the egg yolks Spoon this mix into the whites and set the filled whites on lettuce leaves sprinkle with paprika I put this on a large platter and surround with salami slices with cream cheese and a slice of pepperoncini,  black olive cured  with oil, small tiny pickle slices, anything that I feel looks and tastes great marinated artichokes are great cucumber slices, 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Buon Giorno Kadesma, 

Around February or March, there was quite an extensive thread on Deviled Eggs ... I am very fond of this style of eggs, as I only eat eggs, once a week at most ... Anchovies, Red bell, Smoked Paprika, Black Kalamatas, Pickles, and a couple of Chili Peppers --- 


ALL SOUNDS WONDERFUL with a chilled glass of wine of choice for an Antipasti ... Don´t forget a fabulous bread basket chockful of assorted pairs and Grissini ... 

I am going to prepare for an aperitivi for Saturday ... Thanks for idea ! 

Thanks for posting the idea.
Have lovely Friday,
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll take 1/2 dozen of those!!! Yum!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Kadesma,
> 
> Around February or March, there was quite an extensive thread on Deviled Eggs ... I am very fond of this style of eggs, as I only eat eggs, once a week at most ... Anchovies, Red bell, Smoked Paprika, Black Kalamatas, Pickles, and a couple of Chili Peppers ---
> 
> ...


I Love Eggs just about any way. But I feel my fave's are hard cooked with anchovies...And YES to the breads basket Only way to go.  Do you make many of your breads Margi?  I enjoy making grissini,foccacia, One quick question Margi, have you tried burrata cheese? I'm going to pick some up tomorrow and am hoping it works, want to use it with heirloom tomatoes chopped with parsley and roasted garlic and shallots on top of bruschetta with the burrata .
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'll take 1/2 dozen of those!!! Yum!!!


You got em birthday boy
kades


----------

